# Solved: deleting a task in task scheduler...



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

can somebody please tell me how to delete a task in task scheduler on windows 2008 server...
there is no option...on my box anyway

technet says go to the action menu click delete
its not in my menu
cant see it anywhere

am i better off using a third party task scheduler?
but i need to delete the old ones on my windows task scheduler first...what a curse!


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

ok so i read a bit...and then discovered i couldnt restart my task scheduler service...after googling a bit came across
this:

http://bscexp.blogspot.ie/2012/05/windows-services-task-scheduler-greyed.html

will try it after my backup completes as it involves going into the registry...


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

In Task Scheduler you Right Click and choose Delete.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

yes trip6 i read that....yet i dont have the option


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

That's an unusual thing to be missing. Are you sure you are in the right spot? Can you post a screenshot?


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

sorry posting so late...was in the wrong view...got it sorted

thanks


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Open Task Scheduler, click on Task Scheduler Library to see tasks, right click to get options or use Action from the menu.

There's multiple ways to open Task Scheduler.

Use Start -> Programs -> Accessories -> System Tools -> Task Scheduler.

Use Control Panel -> Administrative Tools -> Scheduler.

Use Server Manager -> Configuration -> Task Scheduler.

Use the Run box and enter taskschd.msc.


----------

